# New layers



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi all! I am excited to announce that I now have 2-hens-a-laying! My second silkier latex her first egg today!

My question is, being totally green to the chicken world, is it normal to see a spot or two of blood with a first egg? I would imagine so, but I just want to be sure. Both my girls left some blood behind with their first egg. I felt so bad for them 

Thanks again!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's not unusual. Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

jstringerrn75 said:


> Hi all! I am excited to announce that I now have 2-hens-a-laying! My second silkier latex her first egg today!
> 
> My question is, being totally green to the chicken world, is it normal to see a spot or two of blood with a first egg? I would imagine so, but I just want to be sure. Both my girls left some blood behind with their first egg. I felt so bad for them
> 
> Thanks again!


This is generally normal for first time layers as Seminolewind mentioned. However if it happens when they get older, let us know.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I agree with dawg and Sem. What I do is supplement. Pullets coming in to lay do well with quality protein and vitamins A,B,C,D, and E. Supplement water 3x a week with poultry vitamin-electrolyte powder. Use probiotic dispersible powder 1-2x a week, or give non-fat or low fat buttermilk in a moist mash 1-2 times a week, allowing just enough that they will eat it all in a few minutes. Every other week it is a good idea to give wheat germ oil fortified with A,D,E mixed in feed, or you can use a product like Kickin' Chicken oil. Best time to supplement is during any harsh weather, breeding season or onset of lay, moult, or relocation.


----------

